# Nat gas prices



## trafick (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey All,
I know it's not burning season yet BUT I just looked at my gas price and for the months of AUG, SEP and OCT we are paying $1.0173 per therm.  That's the lowest it's been in years.  We get readjusted every 3 months but it usually only goes up by $.10 or so for the big three (NOV, DEC and JAN).  What's everybody else paying?


----------



## KarlP (Aug 13, 2011)

What are your "charges" and "fees" like?  Those add up to at least 1/3 of my bill these days.


----------



## karl (Sep 7, 2011)

The sad thing is the wholesale price is like .40


----------



## ashthree (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm trying to work this out in my head.

You guys pay $1.0173 per therm

We pay $0.0113 per Megajoule (MJ)

AUS $1 = US $1.05 

1mj = 0.00947 therm

That does not make much sense to me, it seems you are getting ripped, but surly that can't be right?

Is this NG or Propane you are talking about?


Is my converstion from MJ to Therm correct (I've never heard of a therm before, just googled it)


----------



## trafick (Sep 7, 2011)

100,000 btu = therm, 105.5 megajoules = 100,000 btu or 1 therm,  so at .0113 per MJ x 105.5MJ per therm = $1.19 per therm AUS.  Convert that to US dollars, $1.19 x $1.05 and I think we're at $1.25US per therm.  I think that's how it goes but I'm not sure.  Anywho it's cheaper than it's been in years.


----------



## ashthree (Sep 7, 2011)

trafick said:
			
		

> 100,000 btu = therm, 105.5 megajoules = 100,000 btu or 1 therm,  so at .0113 per MJ x 105.5MJ per therm = $1.19 per therm AUS.  Convert that to US dollars, $1.19 x $1.05 and I think we're at $1.25US per therm.  I think that's how it goes but I'm not sure.  Anywho it's cheaper than it's been in years.



So indeed it is actually us who is getting ripped!

Does not suprise me, cost of living is going through the roof over here!


----------



## trafick (Sep 7, 2011)

I guess to add insult to injury, I thought that price was locked in but it is now at .9692 with a $14.25 service charge.  Again, this is the lowest I've seen in the last 10 years.


----------



## iceman (Sep 8, 2011)

Not quite sure what the therm price is.... But its soooo cheap that I
Plan to change out my oil burner to gas next month 
Stopped buying pellets in march/april (cant remember exactly when)
Started selling my wood as now I don't need to keep 12 cords on hand for 3+ winters 
Now I can go away without stressing!


----------



## rowerwet (Jan 26, 2012)

thanks to whoever figured out how to do fracking, I am converting from oil, can't beat the price on NG


----------



## iceman (Jan 26, 2012)

rowerwet said:
			
		

> thanks to whoever figured out how to do fracking, I am converting from oil, can't beat the price on NG




Fracking will be the next great debate, contaminates peoples wells and causes earthquakes


----------



## Retired Guy (Jan 27, 2012)

Just read about tests using high pressure propane to frack instead of the traditional water and sand mix. Propane would be recovered and reused leaving no contaminates underground.


----------



## iceman (Jan 27, 2012)

Retired Guy said:
			
		

> Just read about tests using high pressure propane to frack instead of the traditional water and sand mix. Propane would be recovered and reused leaving no contaminates underground.




That would be much better, but prolly wouldn't solve the earthquakes


----------



## greythorn3 (Jan 27, 2012)

sometimes i wish i could get nat gas but theres no lines to us! and i aint gonna pay for none.


----------



## Panhandler (Jan 28, 2012)

iceman said:
			
		

> rowerwet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe it's the injection of waste waters back into the ground that's causing the quakes. Happened recently in Ohio.


----------



## Panhandler (Jan 28, 2012)

Just got my NG bill. Price is down to $9.1320 per MCF. Not sure what that amounts to per therm, but a year or two ago, it was $14 per MCF. I'm in the middle of the fracking boom.


----------



## iceman (Jan 28, 2012)

Measuring in btus over here gas is about 10 bucks more than a cord of wood at about 175-200 for wood so how every many btus in a cord of oak It's 10 bucks more for same amour of btus assuming furnace is 80% and stove is 70% efficienct
Basically causing me to want to spend the 1300 bucks to convert oil burner to gas...


----------



## greythorn3 (Jan 28, 2012)

you city slickers are lucky you get natural gas.


----------

